# One month in...



## WeepingAngel (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm currently one month in to my separation from my husband, and we are definitely getting a divorce.

I have days where I have never felt more alive, and I have days where I feel like the smallest person, ever. I'm very lost, and confused, and wishing I knew what to do.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

You take it a day at a time. Make sure you have good counsel for the divorce details so it is a fair divorce to you. 
Having been there, it does get better and there will be more good days than bad. However this is all so fresh do not despair if you go through some dark days. 
Hope you have friends and family near who can provide a shoulder to lean on and an ear to listen when needed. And you can always come here. Many here have been through it.


----------



## jcb2nd (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm right there with you. It's been almost two months since my wife told me that she wanted to separate. We still live together, which makes things really awkward. Emotionally, I'm an absolute wreck. One minute I want to find a way to reconcile, the next minute I just want to jump straight to getting a divorce and move on. 
I'm afraid I don't have any sage words of wisdom for you, as my own head is cluttered with emotions I can't manage yet. I can, however, commiserate with you, and reassure you that you are not alone.


----------



## Wild Mustang (Oct 26, 2013)

Struggles always involve one step forward 
and two steps back.

With enough time and thinking, it becomes
two steps forward and one step back.

Hopefully it becomes all steps forward!


----------



## LIMBOLADY (Aug 26, 2013)

WeepingAngel said:


> I'm currently one month in to my separation from my husband, and we are definitely getting a divorce.
> 
> I have days where I have never felt more alive, and I have days where I feel like the smallest person, ever. I'm very lost, and confused, and wishing I knew what to do.


Sorry you are here. I am in the same boat. Almost a month separated. Good days and bad days. Do you have kids?


----------



## WeepingAngel (Nov 20, 2013)

LIMBOLADY said:


> Sorry you are here. I am in the same boat. Almost a month separated. Good days and bad days. Do you have kids?


I do, just one. She'll be two on Valentine's Day.


----------

